# Will you be changing plans for France?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Lots of us travel to France at this time of year, once the half term break is done - the oldies head across the channel! 

BUT with the current wave of strikes, will it stop you going at all, or possibly diverting to elsewhere after arriving at Calais? 

We are booked on the tunnel next Saturday, and after a night at Calais (well possibly, depending on the aire situation there!), as we are heading to Croatia we'll be going straight to Belgium / Luxembourg. using "Russel's route", and possibly going down the German side of the Rhine to Basel rather than through Alsace. 

It may be a minor disruption overall to the tourism industry in France, but it looks like they may be losing lots of visiting Camping car-istes!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It won't make any difference to our plans..... but we are going to have to be careful in 10 days when we have to drive to the ferry at Cherbourg......

sadly, I cannot see this issue being finished very quickly, both sides are well entrenched and I think the next major area of chaos will be the Eurofootie 2016 as I understand the Unions have already pledged to cause major problems..... which they will do if they disrupt rail and air travel as well as fuel availability around Paris.

Hollande is digging his heels in although his Prime Minister is saying that some amendments may be made - Hollande is not saying anything like that and has said that the current laws will stay.....

So this summer looks like being full of disruption and I can foresee lots of people avoiding driving much in France - the Barryd type cruises around the entire country are much more likely to be replaced by trips via Belgium(where fuel is readily available) and anywhere except France...

Worth reading;

The week ahead

Oh, deep joy...... all because Hollande knows that at present he stands zero chance of winning any election next year.......

Dave


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed it could be settled by the time we travel, 10 July, but if not it will be off the Eurotunnel and turn left for Belgium and again use 'Russells routing' down into Switzerland / Italy.

If the disputes are not settled, then will just fill a splash and dash in Dover, do the shopping, either Carrefoure or Auchan then fuel in Belgium.

This trip we were just going to visit the Dordogne on the way down, but can leave that for the next time.

Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Dordogne and the Lot et Garonne have plenty of fuel at present IF you can get here.....

Dave


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

We came of the Eurotunnel choo choo and turned towards and into Belgium rather than France. We are heading to Brugge then the Netherlands before hopefully heading to South Brittany on the 08 June (all being well).
It has caused us to change plans and there is some uncertainty over meeting family in France. Next year we will go anywhere but France.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSS said:


> Fingers crossed it could be settled by the time we travel, 10 July, but if not it will be off the Eurotunnel and turn left for Belgium
> 
> Ian


This has been covered recently:

Off the tunnel turn RIGHT for Belgium

Left goes to Brittany :laugh::wink2:

tony


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

No problem filling up in the far west of Brittany this morning. E. Leclerc supermarket had no queue and no limit on the amount you could buy. Price was up though - Euros 1.16 per litre. We have passed many supermarkets and filling stations in the last few days and haven't seen a queue at any of them. Of course they may have been out of fuel!!! Travelling back Thursday, St Malo to Pompey so hoping the dockers behave themselves:grin2:

I am beginning to think that the story has taken on a life of its own and maybe is not a true reflection of the real situation. Just saying........(to borrow a phrase from Barryd:wink2


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We are due to "do" Dover-Calais by ferry on 14th June - the threatened big strike day.

If we get across then we will definitely head for Belge (rattly Mway), Lux (even cheaper fuel!) and across into Über Alles.

We love France but the unions have such a grip that it takes only a few fishing boats to blockade the ports.

And not many burning tyres or tractors (not on fire) to paralyse main roads and junctions.

I pity the many small businesses, campsites, cafés, restaurants & etc that will suffer the most from the inevitable loss of tourist trade.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> This has been covered recently:
> 
> Off the tunnel turn RIGHT for Belgium
> 
> ...


With my back to the channel then surely I turn left and as I am travelling south my back will be to the channel.....I think....:nerd:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

DBSS said:


> With my back to the channel then surely I turn left and as I am travelling south my back will be to the channel.....I think....:nerd:


Oh dear, Coming off the tunnel you FACE the channel SO you turn right for Belgium,

You only turn left IF you disembark the ferry

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It certainly looks like the dispute isn't going to be settled quickly, although it could be that Hollande will make concessions to avoid a high profile international problem with people travelling to the various venues of the European football championships in June. For sure that will have a higher impact than a few motorhomers. But as pippin says, lots of small businesses are going to lose out because people won't be travelling.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are scheduled for Dunkirk-Dover on 19th July for 3 day UK visit incl. MOT - that bit will be no problem coming from Belgium.

On return to Dunkirk we are planning to tour Eastern France and could well continue that plan, but if the problem persists we would hug the Luxembourg and German borders so that we could hop over for fuel if necessary.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

La Mache no fuel problems at the moment. No queues or limits for now. But we are making sure our vehicles are topped up frequently just in case.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Oh dear, Coming off the tunnel you FACE the channel SO you turn right for Belgium,
> 
> You only turn left IF you disembark the ferry
> 
> tony


of course, you have to turn RIGHT to get off the tunnel trains, 'cos that's the exit door.....

going the other way might cause delays....:grin2:

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Penquin said:


> of course, you have to turn RIGHT to get off the tunnel trains, 'cos that's the exit door.....
> 
> going the other way might cause delays....:grin2:
> 
> Dave


No, you can come of the trains to the left.............then you go up the ramp

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just go for it. I can think of worse places to get stranded. I Wasnt going to go this year but I may have to now to take part in the Revolution!  Vive la France!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

A couple of people mention "Russell's route'. I assume the reference is to Russell, Rapide561. I notice he doesn't post anymore which is a pity. Anyone know why? 

Sal


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We are due to catch the ferry to Calais this coming Thursday. The original plan was to drive down to the Pyrenees then have a look around on the motorbike. Think that's now shot to pieces so might just amble down to Italy or wherever. I presume there arent any extra difficulties taking the dog with us to other European countries?

Nick.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just spoken to a Breton friend who is coming over by coach on Weds/Thurs with a party of folk dancers on a twinning trip.

She tells me that there is no fuel shortage in the St Brieuc area and that no problems are anticipated with the ferry from Roscoff.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We have driven back from the Med (Gruissan) in past few days and experienced no problems with getting fuel, however, pumps on Loire near Briare were limiting to 20ltrs. Expected to find same (or worse) as we got further North, but found no further restrictions. Filled up at Auchan at Calais this morning. Never saw any queing anywhere. Apart from a couple of 20ltr top-ups, I found it as any other year. I just made sure that I never got below half a tank ay any point.

DavidL


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We're due to take the tunnel on Wednesday evening and did wonder if it might be a good plan to pay Belgium and Germany a visit, however if things keep improving as they seem to be ATM I think we'll just proceed as usual and turn right (SOUTH that is). Looks like there's some good weather due in the south of France next week and if we get stuck - well I can think of worse places to be stranded. :smile2:
The real test of nerve is whether I fill up in the UK or carry on as normal and wait until we get to Auchan on Thursday morning. 

Thanks everyone for the updates, keep them coming.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

We landed at Ijmuiden on Thursday and hit the Mosel at Ensch for the night then moved on to Zell am Hammersbach and its Stellplatz before coming down to Albbrück on the Swiss/German border. We had planned to come down through France more slowly. But decided to do Germany instead. Sitting on my brothers driveway trying to work out the best way to the Spanish border. Judging by the weather forecast it might be via the Gorge de Verdon. I'm going to trundle I to France today and check out the fuel situation (after filling up in Germany of course). I suppose it would be wise to top up at half tank if the opportunity arises but we have plenty of time (until 7 July) and will probably risk it. If I stay on the east side for a few days I can pop in to Switzerland or Italy for fuel if I feel desperate.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keep an eye also on Belgium..........they're now adding to the strikes 


tony


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> We're due to take the tunnel on Wednesday evening and did wonder if it might be a good plan to pay Belgium and Germany a visit, however if things keep improving as they seem to be ATM I think we'll just proceed as usual and turn right (SOUTH that is). Looks like there's some good weather due in the south of France next week and if we get stuck - well I can think of worse places to be stranded. :smile2:
> The real test of nerve is whether I fill up in the UK or carry on as normal and wait until we get to Auchan on Thursday morning.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the updates, keep them coming.


We are due to travel out after 4pm via the tunnel next Sunday, 5 June.
Watching all the available information suggests that fuel will be easier to obtain than last week but we are proposing to fill up as near as possible to the Eurotunnel terminal before we leave the uk.
This would give us the ability to get well south of Orleans if we choose to leave it that distance, before we need to fill up. We need another 40 litres to reach our destination so two 20 litre top-ups along the way would do it if that's all we can find.

We haven't finally decided to go and will make a decision on Friday giving us enough time to cancel Sunday's booking and re-book for one week later. we will add a week on to the end to give us the 4 weeks holiday for our son.

A good point about using the tunnel is the ease with which you can change your travel dates on line.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

As noted elsewhere, I'm in the Doubs region not far from Pontarlier. I passed a Super U near Le Russey that had just taken delivery. The tanker was just leaving. No sign of queues. I also drove past the LeClerc at Houtaud that seems to have supplies and no queues on the car side though 3-4 lorries were queued up.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

What did you do ?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

On the original question asked, its a no for us :smile2:

We are staying near Dunkirk for 1 night and then Belgium for 1 night before making our way across to Berlin. I'll have enough fuel on board to get us into Germany. Hopefully we will be missing the worst of the flood hit areas as well as a 5t MH v soft grass pitch isn't a great combo :smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

GMJ said:


> On the original question asked, its a no for us :smile2:
> 
> We are staying near Dunkirk for 1 night and then Belgium for 1 night before making our way across to Berlin. I'll have enough fuel on board to get us into Germany. Hopefully we will be missing the worst of the flood hit areas as well as a 5t MH v soft grass pitch isn't a great combo :smile2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Graham,

Make sure you factor plenty of stops in going to Berlin, it's a lot longer run than people anticipate.

For any others travelling this week, Brittany Ferries were advising of industrial action this coming Thursday (9th Jun) on some of their routes - I recommend checking their website for details.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

MrWez said:


> Graham,
> 
> Make sure you factor plenty of stops in going to Berlin, it's a lot longer run than people anticipate.


Have done - staying in N Belgium the first night then have 2 other stops booked in prior to getting to Berlin. All runs less than 3 hours each day which suits us fine

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Embed
Protests as France refuses entry to UK aid convoy
Protestors gather in Dover as an aid convoy of 250 vehicles is refused entry to France. French authorities stopped the convoy on Saturday afternoon stopping them from boarding ferries to Calais. Lorries, cars and minibuses were carrying aid donations for people living in the Calais refugee campUK aid convoy to Calais faces ban over ‘security concerns’.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes, we changed our second, and probably last, visit to France from 4 weeks in June to May to avoid the football.
We did catch the first few days of the riots and fuel shortage but escaped with only mild French dislike, well only a bit more than before!!!:surprise::wink2::grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Embed
> Protests as France refuses entry to UK aid convoy
> Protestors gather in Dover as an aid convoy of 250 vehicles is refused entry to France. French authorities stopped the convoy on Saturday afternoon stopping them from boarding ferries to Calais. Lorries, cars and minibuses were carrying aid donations for people living in the Calais refugee campUK aid convoy to Calais faces ban over 'security concerns'.
> 
> Ray.


I would have thought that when the people living in those camps find out that the supplies have been blocked that the French authorities might be confronted with more serious security problems.

Unless of coure the French government is going to supply an equivalent amount of relief - I doubt it, because if they were willing to supply aid the convoy from UK would not have been necessary.

Perhaps the French government felt that the publicity would show them in a bad light.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The strikers do seem to have gone quiet. Any one know if more action is planned?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> The strikers do seem to have gone quiet. Any one know if more action is planned?
> 
> Ray.


That warrnts a banner headline in France

*NO STRIKES TODAY*


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a coincidence, just logged in to see if anyone had given an update on the French fuel situation given we are heading over very soon?

Ian


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DBSS said:


> That's a coincidence, just logged in to see if anyone had given an update on the French fuel situation given we are heading over very soon?
> 
> Ian


I think most people are now saying there is no problem.

Of course you know what the French are like. If we vote out on Thursday they may just pretend they have no fuel when you turn up.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I think most people are now saying there is no problem.
> 
> Of course you know what the French are like. If we vote out on Thursday they may just pretend they have no fuel when you turn up.


One would think that after a few hundred years the French would be pleased to see the back of 'Perfidious Albion' and after all they tried, successfully for a while, to block the UK from joining the EU.

But then French Politics can be very fical, so maybe one should take some Jerry cans:wink2:


----------

